# Rate my model/actor friend



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Biggest slayer I know.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 11, 2018)

Top tier but only with THE BEARD

Men only looks good with the beards


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bad frame


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Bad frame


Lens distortion. Looks better irl


----------



## Zyros (Dec 11, 2018)

I get the same kind of bad frame in pics. Lifefuel maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

Zyros said:


> I get the same kind of bad frame in pics. Lifefuel maybe?


No you just have small frame zyros


----------



## GoonCel (Dec 11, 2018)

oldcell said:


> Top tier but only with THE BEARD


he better keep it


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> No you just have small frame zyros


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 11, 2018)

Mogs Crisick by .3 PSL points, just face though.
When you incorporate frame and height Crisick and @Nibba mog him
EDIT: I take that last statement back he's pretty fashionmaxed if he's over 6' he mogs both of these users who dress only average


@Zyros there's hope for you in gymcelling. You'll never be broad, but you can get an average frame. and with your face that's good enough


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 11, 2018)

Mogs me


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Dec 11, 2018)

Not bad 5.5-6/10

Tbh


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Mogs Crisick by .3 PSL points, just face though.
> When you incorporate frame and height Crisick and @Nibba mog him
> EDIT: I take that last statement back he's pretty fashionmaxed if he's over 6' he mogs both of these users who dress only average
> 
> ...


He’s over 6ft that’s for sure. Although his frame isn’t bad (in one photo there is both lens distortion and he is hunched over in a chair = bad frame). Still could be better though. In his case I don’t think his psl would rise much if he gymmaxxed


SubhumanOverload said:


> Not bad 5.5-6/10
> 
> Tbh


If he’s a 5.5-6 it’s over for you boyo


----------



## Madness (Dec 11, 2018)

mojopin said:


> He’s over 6ft that’s for sure. Although his frame isn’t bad (in one photo there is both lens distortion and he is hunched over in a chair = bad frame). Still could be better though. In his case I don’t think his psl would rise much if he gymmaxxed
> 
> If he’s a 5.5-6 it’s over for you boyo


6 is almost 98th percentile lmao. I would say I might even mog him maybe I'm just being delusional.


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Madness said:


> 6 is almost 98th percentile lmao. I would say I might even mog him maybe I'm just being delusional.


5.5-6 is 7.5 normie rating. Even the 98th percentile isn’t chad tier. He’s a 7 psl


----------



## Madness (Dec 11, 2018)

mojopin said:


> 5.5-6 is 7.5 normie rating. Even the 98th percentile isn’t chad tier. He’s a 7 psl


Rate me then I wanna see your knowledge of psl.


BeautifulBones said:


> Mogs Crisick by .3 PSL points, just face though.
> When you incorporate frame and height Crisick and @Nibba mog him
> EDIT: I take that last statement back he's pretty fashionmaxed if he's over 6' he mogs both of these users who dress only average
> 
> ...


What would you rate psl of this dude


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Madness said:


> What would you rate psl of this dude


Crisick? Never seen a photo of him


----------



## Madness (Dec 11, 2018)

mojopin said:


> Crisick? Never seen a photo of him


I was asking bones to rate your friend. Crisick is justchris and Imo a psl 7.5 but I wanna know what bones rates him/ your friend because he said .3psl more than justchris


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 11, 2018)

Wannabe zyros tbh,
Has great eyes,could see him getting all the sluts but he's not prettyboi enough for my liking.


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Madness said:


> I was asking bones to rate your friend. Crisick is justchris and Imo a psl 7.5 but I wanna know what bones rates him/ your friend because he said .3psl more than justchris


Never knew that was his full name. He’s a sexy mofo and he knows it the narccy fella


----------



## Madness (Dec 11, 2018)

mojopin said:


> Never knew that was his full name. He’s a sexy mofo and he knows it the narccy fella


Crisick is his lookism username I believe. as he famously said its just chris not Christopher


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 11, 2018)

@Madness 
Crisick was upset at me because I rated him a 5.75 in pics and 6.1(in motion) facially. Crisick literally told me his height and bideltoid to the inch, and this brought him into the low 7's PSL 7.2-7.4 territory

All I can tell is his fashion this guy is def at least a 6.2-6.3 in pics. His fashion mogs this whole forum except maybe me on my best days.

> This brings him to a PSL 7.6-7.7
- With height and frame he could be in the PSL 8.5-9 territory, but his frame is average, so a max PSL 8.6, and that's if he's 6'2+

I have no doubt that he has more than 200 slays

Guys like this are 3 in 10 million srs


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Crisick was upset at me because I rated him a 5.75 in pics and 6.1(in motion) facially. Crisick literally told me his height and bideltoid to the inch, and this brought him into the low 7's PSL 7.2-7.4 territory
> 
> All I can tell is his fashion this guy is def at least a 6.2-6.3 in pics. His fashion mogs this whole forum except maybe me on my best days.
> 
> ...


His style is absolutely the shit. Most guys on here would look gay wearing the stuff he wears. That most guys on here also think fashionmaxxing is bs.


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 11, 2018)

Chad
The 2nd pic says it all.

The 2nd pic says it all.

The 2nd pic says it all.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> No you just have small frame zyros


LMFAO insta :cage:


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 11, 2018)

Om a unrelated note tho i saw your profile picture, and was wondering why Adam Driver was good looking. I measured his face and for his face to be harmonized, his nose would have to be a little bit shorter, and philtrum longer (if he were to have the same midface lenght) That would give the three parts harmony.

Maybe it just goes to show a little bit of disharmony is ok in motion if you have good bone structure and good feautures.

I mean Jesse Eisenberg is super disharminous and comes across decent looking anyways.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Om a unrelated note tho i saw your profile picture, and was wondering why Adam Driver was good looking. I measured his face and for his face to be harmonized, his nose would have to be a little bit shorter, and philtrum longer (if he were to have the same midface lenght) That would give the three parts harmony.
> 
> Maybe it just goes to show a little bit of disharmony is ok in motion if you have good bone structure and good feautures.
> 
> I mean Jesse Eisenberg is super disharminous and comes across decent looking anyways.


You can't always pin down what makes someone gl. Most of the time it's just a evolutionary response to reproductive/health stimuli


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> You can't always pin down what makes someone gl. Most of the time it's just a evolutionary response to reproductive/health stimuli



Yes this is true and his bone structure and phenotypes signals health and good genes. But harmony is allmost all of the time important. We are pleased by faces that follow the golden ratio and are equal in thirds. But his disharmony isn't that by much so

1. Its overlooked in motion and its not by alot

2. Feautures, skin, bone structure and coloring makes up for it.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Yes this is true and his bone structure and phenotypes signals health and good genes. But harmony is allmost all of the time important. We are pleased by faces that follow the golden ratio and are equal in thirds. But his disharmony isn't that by much so
> 
> 1. Its overlooked in motion and its not by alot
> 
> 2. Feautures, skin, bone structure and coloring makes up for it.


Of course status also plays a big role in all of it. Famous guys like that nigga that played kylo Ren make women swoon but it obviously ain't for their looks


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 11, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Yes this is true and his bone structure and phenotypes signals health and good genes. But harmony is allmost all of the time important. We are pleased by faces that follow the golden ratio and are equal in thirds. But his disharmony isn't that by much so
> 
> 1. Its overlooked in motion and its not by alot
> 
> 2. Feautures, skin, bone structure and coloring makes up for it.






Hope for me tho because my nose is slightly to low set for my face to be harmonized


Nibba said:


> Of course status also plays a big role in all of it. Famous guys like that nigga that played kylo Ren make women swoon but it obviously ain't for their looks



Yes obviously. And the roles they play can help strenghten the "handsome" perception.

But he has to be good looking in the first place. First time i saw this dude i tought, wow that man is strangely good looking. If he was ugly he wouldn't have been percieved as good looking irl, no matter how big the franchise.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Yes obviously. And the roles they play can help strenghten the "handsome" perception.
> 
> But he has to be good looking in the first place. First time i saw this dude i tought, wow that man is strangely good looking. If he was ugly he wouldn't have been percieved as good looking irl, no matter how big the franchise.


Yeah. Like no one thinks Danny devito is gl in any sense but he is famous for basically making fun of himself for normie amusement, which is pretty much all mega incels like him can do


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 11, 2018)

You should have left out that he was a model/actor/slayer. It's impossible to give objective ratings once you know how often someone gets laid. Post the same pics then say he's a virgin, never had gf etc and the ratings will decrease as well, the same thing happens on lookism.


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Of course status also plays a big role in all of it. Famous guys like that nigga that played kylo Ren make women swoon but it obviously ain't for their looks


A lot of girls love him regardless. He’s 6’3 and has a fucking massive frame. His face screams high T as well despite being somewhat downward grown and having a longish midface. He’s got that unique look that looks pretty disabled with short hair but looks boyish and dominating at the same time with longer hair. There was this indie film with him a few years before Star Wars where the girls say how hot he is too. Guess it’s just his nonchalance and unique look


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

mojopin said:


> A lot of girls love him regardless. He’s 6’3 and has a fucking massive frame. His face screams high T as well despite being somewhat downward grown and having a longish midface. He’s got that unique look that looks pretty disabled with short hair but looks boyish and dominating at the same time with longer hair. There was this indie film with him a few years before Star Wars where the girls say how hot he is too. Guess it’s just his nonchalance and unique look
> View attachment 7838
> View attachment 7839
> View attachment 7841


He would def be incel without frame or hair. I'm imagining him without hair and omfg he looks horrid


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> He would def be incel without frame or hair. I'm imagining him without hair and omfg he looks horrid


SlayER. So many incels on here have hair like this then can’t be bothered to grow their hair longer. “Muh no point... muh short on the sides enhances my jaw”. JFL


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

mojopin said:


> SlayER. So many incels on here have hair like this then can’t be bothered to grow their hair longer. “Muh no point... muh short on the sides enhances my jaw”. JFL
> View attachment 7844


Kek "muh hair is COPE! I'd just look like a greasy incel"


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 11, 2018)

He looks like a looksmaxxed slightly above normie. His height can't be that high, it's just visible in the pics. His facial bone development is dead average. I see so many men with this exact bone structure every day. His midface is also too long and his forehead is too large.


----------



## shimada (Dec 11, 2018)

Idk I just dont see it lol


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> He looks like a looksmaxxed slightly above normie. His height can't be that high, it's just visible in the pics. His facial bone development is dead average. I see so many men with this exact bone structure every day. His midface is also too long and his forehead is too large.


You sound like an NPC (dead meme) psl rater tbh. His face is near ideally proportionate even if his midface is slightly longer. There’s other photos of him skull mogging evergone to the moon and back but I’m not sharing their faces.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

shimada said:


> Idk I just dont see it lol


don't see what bro


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 11, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> He looks like a looksmaxxed slightly above normie. His height can't be that high, it's just visible in the pics. His facial bone development is dead average. I see so many men with this exact bone structure every day. His midface is also too long and his forehead is too large.



Bone development is above average, look at that maxilla. Long isch midface doesn't matter much if you have width, good phenotypes, bone projection, and harmony. And as stated he doesn't have perfect harmony but everything else makes up for it and he looks good in motion. 

In psl rating maybe your right, but right of the bat he is an all in all handsome man never the less.

And forehead is not too large, lol?


----------



## shimada (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> don't see what bro



looks like an above average french guy to me.

If I had to bet on whether he was picked up by an agency (scouted) or whether he pursued it himself, I'd said he pursued it himself.

professional pics = best lenses, makeup, hairstylist and sometimes a photoshop touchup.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

shimada said:


> I'd said he pursued it himself.


most likely. i actually have started doing some part time stuff for local agencies and they definitely will use photoshop, lighting, makeup etc to make ur face better. very blackpilling experience imo


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

shimada said:


> looks like an above average french guy to me.
> 
> If I had to bet on whether he was picked up by an agency (scouted) or whether he pursued it himself, I'd said he pursued it himself.
> 
> professional pics = best lenses, makeup, hairstylist and sometimes a photoshop touchup.


Only the top photo is a professional pic. He’s an actor so gets scouted for shit.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

mojopin said:


> Only the top photo is a professional pic. He’s an actor so gets scouted for shit.


looks a bit like gandy


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> most likely. i actually have started doing some part time stuff for local agencies and they definitely will use photoshop, lighting, makeup etc to make ur face better. very blackpilling experience imo


Check you out ya sexy cunt. What’s that like?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

mojopin said:


> Check you out ya sexy cunt. What’s that like?


p. easy you just walk in and they either turn you away or accept you on the spot


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> p. easy you just walk in and they either turn you away or accept you on the spot


A lot of them would try to make you lose weight btw so be careful of that. That and offers to suck some dick for a shoot lol


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

mojopin said:


> A lot of them would try to make you lose weight btw so be careful of that. That and offers to suck some dick for a shoot lol


Yeah definitely if I was professional, but luckily I haven't experienced that yet


----------



## ray (Dec 11, 2018)

where did he get

that fur fuckin coat

thats rad looking


----------



## mojopin (Dec 11, 2018)

ray said:


> where did he get
> 
> that fur fuckin coat
> 
> thats rad looking


Probably selfridges but unless you have the bone structure you’ll look like a pimp lol


----------

